# Ice cream shop



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife is in charge of most of the building and landscaping on our railway. She used a Colorado Model structures building to make an ice cream shop with a small picnic area




















The sign is homemade using some erasers a friend found for us in Japan 












It will look great when the groundcovers fill in


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing your wife got all the talent Mike







She did a real good job. Do you do the lettering yourself also?

tom h


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to be clear are you saying the ice cream cones on the sign are erasers. Great find for a nice building.

Robert


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Some friends were in Japan and found them in a district in tokyo that specializes in making and selling fake food for display. The package said "erasers" on it, and they have a bit of a rubbery eraser feel


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, send some of that ICE CREAM down here to Houston. Your Wife has a steady hand to paint those small things so well. Looks good.


----------

